# How to find/choose a school logo?



## GouRonin (Dec 20, 2001)

The mighty Jaybacca is looking to get a school logo.

http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/jaks-home.html

Anyone have any ideas or logo ideas etc?


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 20, 2001)

My first thought would be to incorporate something from each system.  For example, the 'k' from the kenpo logo, the triangle from the arnis logo, and the yin/yang symbol for JKD.  Integrate these somehow and see what happens.

If I have free time this weekend, I'll try a quick sketch and try to post it up somewhere.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 13, 2002)

Did Jaybacca ever come up with his new logo?


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 14, 2002)

He's still working on it and looking for ideas.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 14, 2002)

Ihave always been partial to logos with the Universal Pattern.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 14, 2002)

I think he's looking to veer away from all the traditional things and use his mixed heritage as well.


----------



## warriorsage (Jan 18, 2002)

Gou, I consider myself to be quite creative when creating logos and designs for businesses and schools. I checked out Jaybacca's site and might have something for you/him. Email me with a few general ideas or concepts he wants to convey and I'll work you up something and send it to you in a couple of different formats so you can use it on the web, or submit it to a screen printer for shirts, etc. Let me know what I can do for you. ~Whip


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 18, 2002)

Your Kung Fu is too strong for me. No wonder you are a chain belt and know the dreaded "Bucket Of Blood" technique.

I hear you on the logo thingy. E-mail Jaybacca directly or even call him. He has final say on it all. I just threw up a site so he'd have one until he gets his stuff together. I'll tell him what I think of your work. Then if he wants it I'll paste that sucker up there!

By the way all, the whipper here is a great graphic artist and has done some stuff for me in the past in car window stickers that rawks da house. If you want stuff done in graphics you should go check him out. I think his URL is:
http://www.warriorsage.com


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 18, 2002)

Actually Warriorsage did my logo for me when I was looking for.  I still love what he did.


----------



## Roland (Aug 14, 2002)

He never used it, and changed the name 3 or 4 times since.
Of course those were the 'old' days back in the gym.


----------

